# Snowmaster engine really that picky?



## Wileyson4158! (Jan 19, 2018)

I just bought a Toro snow master 724 this season. Thanks to helpful members of this forum, I was aware of the need to be careful with ethanol gas left in a tank as it may gum up your carburetor.

Bought new fresh gas and loaded up the tank fresh for first use. All is well. Love the machine -- so much better and easier to use than my old beast of a two-stage. Cleans my massive drive way in no time flat. Added marine Stab-il to tank and gas container.

No snow for two -three weeks. Then a small 6 inches over two days. First day, use the snow master 2-3 times with no issues. Next morning use again and run out of gas. Towards the end of the tank, the engine was running rough and surging. Fill gas from stabilized container, but now it won't turn over. 

Suspect the carb is gummed up with the three week old gas. Will drain it this weekend, to include the carb. refill with new fresh gas and Sea Foam, prime and let sit for 24 hrs to see it that clears it up.

But seriously???? A potentially gummed up carb after several uses and just a few weeks of stabilized gas sitting it in?

Is this engine really that finicky? I probably had less than two hrs running time. Not even enough to change the initial oil yet. What can I do in the future to make sure the machine runs well? Thanks!


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

mine is 2 years old and leave the gas in it untreated for a few months during the winter wit no issues. I do use premium gas though. I suspect you have bad gas


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks to the great guys advice on the forum, I have not used ethanol gas for years. Small engines run sooooo much better using non-ethanol. You say you bought new_ fresh_ gas, but do you really know how fresh it was? That's the great unknown. Buy ethanol gas, let it sit and there you have issues. Even during the coldest temps my new Toro 721 starts best with 2 prime push and the choke pulled out 3/4 the way. If you don't have access to good non-ethanol gas I suggest using K100 fuel treatment. My neighbor, (Mr. Small engine disaster) starting using it on my advise and it has been working great with his ethanol gas.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Drain the carburetor and try starting it again.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Wileyson4158! said:


> I just bought a Toro snow master 724 this season. Thanks to helpful members of this forum, I was aware of the need to be careful with ethanol gas left in a tank as it may gum up your carburetor.
> 
> Bought new fresh gas and loaded up the tank fresh for first use. All is well. Love the machine -- so much better and easier to use than my old beast of a two-stage. Cleans my massive drive way in no time flat. Added marine Stab-il to tank and gas container.
> 
> ...


Unless the gas itself was bad (seems doughtfull as you used it and it ran fine)
treated with stabul that gas has not gone bad in 2 or 3 weeks
did you put to much stabul in maybe


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

If it doesn't start and you have easy access to the carb bowl take it off and work the float up and down slowly and spray carb cleaner at the needle and up into the seat as best you can and see if that does the trick. It may not be so much that the fuel went 'bad' but some fuel line doesn't like ethanol and it starts to break down. Also just filling a blower while everything is wet and it's snowing introduces water.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Mostly for machines that I don't when will get their next use I shut the fuel and run them dry. After it runs down I choke, prime and start again and will usually run for another 20-30 sec. I can do this a couple times sometimes to clear the carb. If the machine has a float bowl drain all the better.

Having said all that, you're carb should not gum up from bad gas in three weeks. Pop the bowl off, wipe it out and run a pc of copper wire through the jet if possible. Something may have got in their but hard to believe it was from the gas you just put in it.


----------



## Wileyson4158! (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks all! I'll definitely drain the fuel and carb and take it from there. Appreciate all the advice.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds like you have a good handle on proper fuel usage and storage. I’d spray a little starting fluid into the carb to verify if it’s a fuel issue. For the 5 seconds it takes, it could save you a lot of time in the long run.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

why are u assuming its bad gas, especially after only a few weeks and u used stabil.
id suspect something else, fuel delivery like shutoff valve, spark, sticking throttle, bad gaskets, bad carb parts like float etc. u need to trouble shoot further than just assuming bad gas.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If it


----------



## Wileyson4158! (Jan 19, 2018)

Good point! Will do a full trouble shoot as well.


----------



## wdavids (Aug 9, 2017)

I treat all the fuel in my 10 small engines with blue Stabil when I fill my cans, leave gas in year-round, and have not had a single issue with 4-strokes or 2-strokes. However, my 724 Powermax 2-stage (same engine) started surging early in its second season (last year) under moderate load. Took it to dealer where I bought it. The tech inspected the jet and float bowl, declared all was clean, fiddled with the governor, and partially fixed it. He did say that it was not unusual for him to find grit or debris in the float bowls left over from manufacturing.

Based on research I did here and elsewhere, I bought a 0.032" jet and new emulsion tube for something like $10. 10 minute installation last spring, and it now runs wonderfully: no surging, no backfire when shutting off. No matter what you discover, I recommend this re-jet, as these engines run too lean with the stock jet, especially given that they don't have an air filter.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I hate to ask, but did you pull the spark plug and see if it was wet? If it's not wet it's fuel delivery and if it is wet, at least you know it's getting fuel.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Wileyson4158! said:


> Fill gas from stabilized container, but now it won't turn over.


Can we clarify what "wont turn over" means?


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Wileyson4158! said:


> Thanks all! I'll definitely drain the fuel and carb and take it from there. Appreciate all the advice.


I have taken the advise of many wise people here for this winter. I am using ethanol free gas, 91 octane because its all I can get around my neighborhood, working out with no issues at all!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

vinnycom said:


> why are u assuming its bad gas, especially after only a few weeks and u used stabil.
> id suspect something else, fuel delivery like shutoff valve, spark, sticking throttle, bad gaskets, bad carb parts like float etc. u need to trouble shoot further than just assuming bad gas.


As embarrassing as it is, I've been known to keep pulling the cord on a machine with an empty gas tank, or fuel shut off. :sad2:

Also, sometimes the spark plug doesn't stay clipped down onto the plug.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Hmm, draining the bowl into a shot glass might be a good plan to see what collects in the bottom. I have had issues with mine over the years but I have taken to starting it at least 1 x a month to make sure fuel does not evaporate in the bowl. I have used E-10 gas as old as a year to 1 1/2 years and have not recently had problems, as long as it was stabilized first.

Interestingly of the 9 machines I have, the Toro 2 stroke (Zuk engine and Mikuni carb) has needed the most carb work. The other 2 stroke stuff I have (3 Echos, 1 Husky Chain saw) have not needed any carb work in recent years, neither have my 4 stroke machines. 

Have been thinking about a new blower to back up the old Toro. Not sure if I am 100% comfortable with the Loncin engines as of yet. Might default to a Honda single stage because the engines are made HERE. Even though I like Toro, when an American manufacturer outsources to China and a Japanese manufacturer insources to USA, that might be a better way to go!


----------



## Wileyson4158! (Jan 19, 2018)

Update: did the drain, refuel with 2 oz SeaFoam. Let sit for 24 hrs and it started right up. I do think the re-jet is the good long term option. But for now I'll make sure I have treatment in the fuel. 

Thanks all.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not


----------

